
Axiomatic CSS and Lobotomized Owls - robin_reala
http://alistapart.com/article/axiomatic-css-and-lobotomized-owls
======
e12e
This is possibly the best ALA article since "The look that says Book":
[http://alistapart.com/article/the-look-that-says-
book](http://alistapart.com/article/the-look-that-says-book)

